# Bayfield 36- need info. please



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi- my youngest son is in NC looking at boats for an extended trip to Bahamas and Caribbean. He was looking at Morgan 38's but they just didn't excite him. Now he is looking at Bayfield 36's and I don't know anything about them. I'm wondering if anyone here has any info; common problems, strengths, suitability for Carib., etc.

I guess there is some confusion about the draft, it's listed as 5', but reportedly it's more like 5'9"? 

Thanks for any info.

John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

These character boats have a pretty good rep, Gozzard is a reputable designer/custom builder (these days) Bayfields are no longer made, but custom versions are made/sold as Gozzards IIRC.

If you like the look, and don't plan to race I think they're pretty neat boats. If your son is looking at the one in Oriental, it looks well equipped, but appears to need some TLC esp woodwork inside and out. (but hey - you've got penty of time, right? - and you probably haven't had enough of working on boats yet either??!!)

Have heard of problems with the bow platforms/sprits so that would be an area to check carefully. I'd be surprised if the draft was really over 5 feet.. they are generally shoal draft boats (to a fault in some ways - esp the smaller models)

Expect the typical "won't back up" etc, and she looks like a couple's boat for the most part as far as accomodation... I wonder how roomy that partial pullman/V in the bow really is.....


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Faster, he has looked at the one in Oriental and it is well set up for cruising but apparently the turbo is out/shot/disconnected? and there is red fluid in the sump under the engine. It might be ATF, I guess they use that in the trans., or dyed diesel but it didn't smell like fuel. This isn't the type of boat he set out to find, they were really impressed with how much room there was below compared to the Morgan 38. He's looked at a dozen boats and likes the Bayfield even knowing that it won't be fast and probably won't point too well (and forget tight quarters). Wish I could be back there looking with him.

You've done some sailing in that region, what would you recommend in the 35-38' range and $50-75K if you don't mind my asking?

John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi John

In the leewards/windwards, where we've mostly spent time if you watched your weather you could probably get by with one of Cam's posted Buccaneers (kidding) but I say that because it's generally pretty easy sailing with little true windward work anyway. Generally outside the charter fleets we saw a lot of various Perry type boats (actually the Valiant 40 comes to mind at the top of his budget - maybe an Esprit 37) like the Babas, Hans Christians, on the heavy cruiser side, plenty of European models like Amiel and Ovni, Moodys and other Brit boats. We saw relatively few mainstream North American boats like C&C, Sabre, Pearson etc. But any of those should do fine as long as you keep a weather eye.

The tougher part of his plan is getting from the Bahamas/Florida area out to the windwards if that's the idea.. it's a long slog to weather getting out there and that's where I think you'll appreciate a solid boat the performs fairly well with good sea habits.

Just did an East Coast YW search with your rough parameters and the following jump out at me a bit

C&C Landfall 38
Niagara 35
Late 80s Ericson 38 (or maybe Simon's earlier 39 - less money??)
Tartans (lots on the East Coast)
*CS36T (probably my pick for this type of trip)*

And not to exclude the various Beneteaus and late 80s C&Cs that might fit into that budget as satisfactory for this kind of adventure.

We sail there in a Bene 36.7 - hardly a serious ocean cruiser, but we are stricly island hopping and man, do we ever get some exhilarating rides in the gaps between islands!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hey, thanks very much Faster! I didn't intend for you to do a research project for me, but your opinions are much appreciated. I would like to see him get a boat that would be considered truly offshore capable in case he decides to extend the trip and go through the canal into the Pacific and then...? I think any of your choices could go offshore, and go to windward when necessary. 

Thanks , John


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

jrd22 said:


> Hi- my youngest son is in NC looking at boats for an extended trip to Bahamas and Caribbean. He was looking at Morgan 38's but they just didn't excite him. Now he is looking at Bayfield 36's and I don't know anything about them. I'm wondering if anyone here has any info; common problems, strengths, suitability for Carib., etc.
> I guess there is some confusion about the draft, it's listed as 5', but reportedly it's more like 5'9"?
> Thanks for any info.John


Bayfield builds a good boat. Years ago I had a Bayfield 29, loved it, sailed it everywhere, sold it to a couple that two months later took it on the Regatta de Amigo (650 mile Galveston to Vera Cruz race), placed in the cruising class. A few years later they sold it and bought a 36, they love it. The guy who bought the 29, outfitted it and headed out on a world circumnavigation. 
The issues I had with the 29 will be the same on all Bayfields. They have a lot of wood that has to tended to. The bow sprit developed rot where it attached to the fiberglas. Other than that, they don't have too many issues.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Thanks John,
I've also read that people have had problems with the tanks, do you know what, and where to look at to determine if they are going to need to be replaced? Thanks!

John


----------



## DesertPirate (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bayfield 36 for jrd22's son*

Hi, just stumbled across your questions about Bayfields and saw that several years ago your son was looking at one. Did he ever buy one and if so, how did he like it? Also, have you any further information about them, as I am thinking about getting one. It's a nice looking boat and I only hope it sails as well as it looks! I have read good things about them, but more information is always helpful.


----------



## DesertPirate (Mar 2, 2011)

*Question for Faster about Bayfield 36s*

I figured a Bayfield 36, with its full keel, would not back up very well, but what about sailing to weather? I've read they're a boat made to sail a reach, but can you tell me any more of their sailing characteristics? Thanks.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I'll try to have my son Ben post something here. He loves the boat, spent time in the Bahamas, went from FL to Panama and then back to FL. As far as performance goes I was really impressed with it on all points of sail, not a racer but pretty impressive actually, and close quarter maneuvering is excellent (it really is, don't know why but you can back it up and spin it almost in it's own length). Tracking is great, we had a day of 20 knots off the port quarter on the way to Nassau with 6' waves with the Monitor steering and it was a straight line with an easy motion.
I spent some time getting the boat ready to head for the Bahamas and from what I could see they are very well built and really roomy inside. I was impressed with the boat.


----------



## bennyd10 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bayfield 36 Review*

I did end up getting the Bayfield 36 and really like the boat. It is a comfortable boat to sail. Very adaptable sail plan(we had double roller furling up front) It is solidly built, though not excessively heavy. We put on quite a few miles in varied conditions throughout the Caribbean and found it to track very well, and hold a good steady speed until the wind dropped down too much. They do like the wind, but it would still sail fine down to 10 knots. We added an asym for lighter conditions than this, and I would figure that or a light air genoa is a must for extended trips. We experienced 10-12 foot seas with 30-40 knots and she rode them no problem. 
The boat also has great ventilation... With the Butterfly hatch and all the opening portholes, we could usually keep a breeze going through. Also, all the hatches were screened which is very nice. Another bonus was all the room. it feels more like a 38 or 40 footer on the inside to us after looking at so many boats. 
Backing up-Not Great... I wouldn't want to back it into a slip. Getting out was no problem, and you could spin it no problem, but getting it to turn one direction while backing was near impossible. That being said, I don't think I have ever backed a sailboat into a slip. 
Things we didn't like... Most have an alcohol stove, and we had some difficulties keeping them lit(usually in the middle of baking brownies...) Also, they tend to absorb water from the atmosphere. The galley could be better... My wife could comment more on that. The Butterfly hatch leaked when it rained hard. Also, the engine room could use more sound deadening insulation-one of the projects on the C-list. Oh, and you have to love wood! We took pride in our brightwork, and there is more wood on some boats-at least ours had aluminum cap on the rails, but it is a chore... Also, we have talked to others that had tank problems. Ours had been removed and painted with resin, so hopefully they will be all right.... 
Also, one day we ended up having to point too high motorsailing into a sharp 2-4 foot sea and she pounded hard... Never had that happen again, I would say that there are boats out there that will out-point her... But as a fella said on the docks before I bought her, you aren't buying her to go around the flags, are you? 
Overall they are great extended cruising boats for a couple or small family!
It is also nice that its got great lines and classic looks.
Hope this helps!
Good luck. 
Ben


----------



## wemoveboats (Oct 10, 2011)

jrd22 said:


> Hi- my youngest son is in NC looking at boats for an extended trip to Bahamas and Caribbean. He was looking at Morgan 38's but they just didn't excite him. Now he is looking at Bayfield 36's and I don't know anything about them. I'm wondering if anyone here has any info; common problems, strengths, suitability for Carib., etc.
> 
> I guess there is some confusion about the draft, it's listed as 5', but reportedly it's more like 5'9"?
> 
> ...


Hi John,just noticed your son booked transport for his boat back to WA on the web(Uship).He booked with Brad Smith AKA Planet Transport who has been under odrer to Cease operations from Dept of Transportation for over a year and has no Ins and will attempt to haul with a pickup truck.Multable fraud alerts under his username WWBS2723(Just google it).You can verify at safersys.com(DOT website).You might wish to pass this info along to him.Let me know if you need anymore info.


----------



## wemoveboats (Oct 10, 2011)

bennyd10 said:


> I did end up getting the Bayfield 36 and really like the boat. It is a comfortable boat to sail. Very adaptable sail plan(we had double roller furling up front) It is solidly built, though not excessively heavy. We put on quite a few miles in varied conditions throughout the Caribbean and found it to track very well, and hold a good steady speed until the wind dropped down too much. They do like the wind, but it would still sail fine down to 10 knots. We added an asym for lighter conditions than this, and I would figure that or a light air genoa is a must for extended trips. We experienced 10-12 foot seas with 30-40 knots and she rode them no problem.
> The boat also has great ventilation... With the Butterfly hatch and all the opening portholes, we could usually keep a breeze going through. Also, all the hatches were screened which is very nice. Another bonus was all the room. it feels more like a 38 or 40 footer on the inside to us after looking at so many boats.
> Backing up-Not Great... I wouldn't want to back it into a slip. Getting out was no problem, and you could spin it no problem, but getting it to turn one direction while backing was near impossible. That being said, I don't think I have ever backed a sailboat into a slip.
> Things we didn't like... Most have an alcohol stove, and we had some difficulties keeping them lit(usually in the middle of baking brownies...) Also, they tend to absorb water from the atmosphere. The galley could be better... My wife could comment more on that. The Butterfly hatch leaked when it rained hard. Also, the engine room could use more sound deadening insulation-one of the projects on the C-list. Oh, and you have to love wood! We took pride in our brightwork, and there is more wood on some boats-at least ours had aluminum cap on the rails, but it is a chore... Also, we have talked to others that had tank problems. Ours had been removed and painted with resin, so hopefully they will be all right....
> ...


Hello Ben,I think I just sent your Dad a message regarding your Uship Booking.The guy you booked has had his operating authority suspended and is under order to cease operations by Dept of Transporation.Brad Smith AKA Planet Transport,Verify at safersys.org.No Insurance!!!That's DOT website,also google his username(wwbs2723)to see fraud alerts.Are you aware he will haul your boat with a pickup truck???Can't say any of this on Uship without getting flagged by him.Do your homework!


----------

